# [SOLVED] PC can't be pinged -- Windows firewall disabled



## Pickngrin (Dec 24, 2006)

I hope I'm posting this in the right sub-forum. I'm at wits end, after spending hours on the phone with my father, trying to configure RealVNC so that I can fix some things on his PC. 
He is running Windows XP Home and is plugged in directly to his cable modem -- no router. I can't ping him. He has disabled Windows firewall. As far as I know, he has no other firewall running (I had him read off his entire Start->Programs list to me, and he has no other firewall icons in the system tray).
I can ping myself and he can ping me. I put his IP into a web site that pings outward and it could not ping him.

Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be? Unfortunately, I don't have too much information about what's going on, other than what he tells me... and don't get me started on that 

Thanks!


----------



## tshaw90 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: PC can't be pinged -- Windows firewall disabled*

i would guess that it's either:

a) His ISP blocks pings at the WAN level.

or

b) Some cable modems have a built-in firewall that blocks requests like pings.


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: PC can't be pinged -- Windows firewall disabled*

Thanks. Someone told me about Teamviewer, which worked like a charm.


----------

